# Blood on Nylabones!



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie LOVES to chew on her nylabones. She has never once chewed anything in the house. Lately I have noticed a little bit of blood on her nylabones after she has chomped vigorously for a while. Has anyone else had this happen? Should I be concerned? I checked her mouth and nothing is obviously bleeding - it must have just been a little blood from her gums while she was chewing. 

She was chewing on a Nylabone dinosaur with lots of little raised bumps. The other Nylabone that I found a small amount of blood on was very rough on the edges from being chewed.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

It's likely her gums bleeding. No big deal. Matrix has a blue nylabone stegosaurus that makes his mouth bloody, but he loves it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yep, I figured it was her gums. She is quite the chewer! Maybe it's like flossing - do it enough and your gums toughen up


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dogs gums start bleeding at work off of the soft bristled tooth brushes we use, they dont even seem to notice, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Interesting. Riley Loves his hard nylabone bone shaped ones! I have never noticed blood before, and he chews pretty hard. Gums have a lot of blood supply, so they bleed very easily and alot. It heals very quickly though. As long as she is not sore then i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

All my kids love Nylabones too, I have use them for years and they also get bloody gums it has never effected them in a bad way.
I agree that it is like flossing our teeth do it long enough and their going to bleed.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Just thought that I would relay it here since nylabones are mentioned. 
Personally, I have used them with dogs in the past and found that some of my dogs really LOVED them! I had even bought a few of the baby ones for Ruby to teeth on before all this "braces" stuff came up! But, the orthodonist told me that the are often responsible for chipped and broken teeth and she DOES NOT recommend them at all ! hwell:
At least Ruby is young enough, she won't mind me substituting, as I have removed all of her nylabones from her toy collection! LOL


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

rubymom said:


> Just thought that I would relay it here since nylabones are mentioned.
> Personally, I have used them with dogs in the past and found that some of my dogs really LOVED them! I had even bought a few of the baby ones for Ruby to teeth on before all this "braces" stuff came up! But, the orthodonist told me that the are often responsible for chipped and broken teeth and she DOES NOT recommend them at all ! hwell:
> At least Ruby is young enough, she won't mind me substituting, as I have removed all of her nylabones from her toy collection! LOL


Yeah, my vet told me to be careful about nylabones when Millie was a puppy because they could break fragile puppy teeth. I only let her chew it under my supervision.

Now that she is an adult I am still careful about the Nylabones because I have heard about teeth chipping. But honestly, she goes outside and starts chewing on rocks..so... And she really has no interest in chewing on kongs. I am just happy she chews on nylabones and not wood! Henry ate the whole house up as a puppy!!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I hear ya' CMillie! I have never had a dog that would chew on a kong! Lick "goodie" out of it, but wouldf never stay with it long enough to chew on it! LOL!!!


----------

